# HGVC Vegas



## annenp (Jan 12, 2009)

My wife and I are heading to Vegas for three night last week in Feb 2009. HGVC has avaliability at all three resorts - question is which one?

We are not renting a car -- planning on walking mostly to hit various casinos and shows -- would like a resort that's fancy (vegas style) and within the hussle/bussle...... I hear that Hilton on the strip is north (dont know how inconvenient due to promoxity to hussle/bussle, the Flamingo is on the strip but I hear that's and old resort....Is it??? we'll be getting a one bedroom.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

Flamingo is very nice, and in the process of renovating it's units, floor by floor.   See this thread which mostly covers what you ask:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87850


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 12, 2009)

If you're going to walk around the strip I'd use the Flamingo.  Didn't feel comfortable walking around the HGVC Strip as it is north and not in the "thick of things".  The other HGVC is next to the Hilton Hotel off strip.


----------



## Blues (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely Flamingo.  Especially if you're not renting a car.

We'll be at the Flamingo for 4 days over Memorial Weekend.  It's always my first choice in Vegas.  Right in the middle of the strip.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll echo what everyone else is saying and agree that, if you're walking, the Flamingo location is the best choice. While public transportation is within steps of the other two resorts, why spend time waiting on the bus, trolley or monorail if it's not necessary? The Flamingo is center strip and a very short walk to all the action of the Vegas strip. It's center strip location is perfect if you don't have a car.


----------



## Socko33 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Room requests*

I'm going to be going to LV in late July and will be booking two 2BRs at the Flamingo.

This will be my first reservation with my new timeshare. 

Can I book the two 2BRs online, and then switch one to "open season/cash" if it's still available come july?

Can I book online and then call HGVC to request a renovated room?

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## annenp (Jan 12, 2009)

*studio or 1bdr??*

Thanks to all --- Flamingo it will be.

Its only me and my wife shall I take studio or one bedroom?? we like the room -- the studio will be about 760 points while one bedroom will be about 1600 ---- will the studio feel cramped?????


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you can't get the Flamingo, my 2nd choice would be HGVC on the Strip.  The bus (The Duece) stops right in front of the Resort and you get all day for $5 each.  It isn't fast but it will take you Downtown and almost all Strip Hotels.

George


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 12, 2009)

Bus fare just went up, for the first time in ten years.  The Deuce is now $3. a ride or $7. for a day pass (24 hours).  You can purchase a 3-day pass from an authorized vendor for $15.  If you are a senior and have a medicare card you can go to the Downtown Terminal or the SST (South Strip Terminal) and get a transit card for free (has your picture on it).  This lets you ride for half fare.

Fern



bogey21 said:


> If you can't get the Flamingo, my 2nd choice would be HGVC on the Strip.  The bus (The Duece) stops right in front of the Resort and you get all day for $5 each.  It isn't fast but it will take you Downtown and almost all Strip Hotels.
> 
> George


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 13, 2009)

annenp said:


> Thanks to all --- Flamingo it will be.
> 
> Its only me and my wife shall I take studio or one bedroom?? we like the room -- the studio will be about 760 points while one bedroom will be about 1600 ---- will the studio feel cramped?????



It's always a personal preference but, if I have enough points for a 1 bedroom and a 1 bedroom is available, I'll take the extra room every time. The wife and I rarely get up at the same time and it's nice that eigther of us can get up and start our day without distrubing the other.


----------



## Blues (Jan 13, 2009)

Depends on what you're going to be doing.

If you're going to hang around the room and resort a lot, go with the 1 BR.

But if you're primarily going to be out on the strip, and using the room just to sleep and shower, go with the studio.

The studio is an extended hotel room, but fairly comfortable.  It has a king bed, mini-kitchen (microwave and mini-bar sized fridge), sofa, and a table & chair, IIRC.  About like you'd expect for a well-appointed hotel room.


----------



## annenp (Jan 13, 2009)

Blues said:


> Depends on what you're going to be doing.
> 
> If you're going to hang around the room and resort a lot, go with the 1 BR.
> 
> ...



thank you -- we're gonna choose studio cause we'll be out and about.


----------



## Kdudley311 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Comparison of Flamingo and Strip Properties*

Hello:

I just returned from a trip to Vegas.  A group of 8 of us stayed at the Flamingo HGVC in remodeled units.  We own at both the Flamingo and Strip properties.  The remodeled units are nice, but not as nice as the Strip property.  The obvious plus of the Flamingo property is the location (it's great to walk to the Flamingo and out from there).  Here are some comparisons I noted:

Flamingo location is much superior to the Strip property.  If you are staying at the Strip property, I would recommend renting a car.  We got a van for $8.55/day using Dollar.com's "lock low and go rate."  When we got to the rental counter and they wanted to offer a PT Cruiser, I slipped the guy a $20 and he was happy to give us the van (there were 8 of us so we really needed one).  This was still far cheaper than the $44.80/day we were quoted for a van.  If you sign up for Dollar Express (free on their website), you can bypass the counter and go straight to where you pick up your rental (why doesn't everyone do this, I have no idea....).  What we have found is that especially for a group of 4, it's just as cheap to rent a car.  We like being able to buzz to the store or downtown for a couple of hours.  We visited Red Rock Casino on this trip -- if you go there be sure to try the Salt Lick -- they have great barbecue brisket!

Strip property is more luxurious than Flamingo remodeled units.  The Flamingo units were "nice" but kind of disappointing compared to the Strip units.  The huge round jet tub was a plus at the Flamingo, but the shower is small and opens in.  It was awkward getting into the shower with the water running.  In addition, the Strip property does have a spa on site if you're in to that.  Both properties have nice owners' - the one at the Strip has a pool table, foos ball, etc.  The Flamingo has a player baby grand piano.

Flamingo studios are larger than the Strip studios.  This was kind of surprising to me.  The Flamingo studios are pretty big -- they have an area with a couch with a pullout in the room.  The Strip studios feel like a glorified hotel room to me--pretty small with a chair and small table -- I always opt for a 1 bedroom if I'm staying there as the studios feel small to me.  Interesting is that the Flamingo 2 bedroom unit is connected by an outer hallway; it's not adjoining like the Strip property.  There is an outer double door with a doorbell and then a entry way with a door to the right (1 bedroom) and a door to the left (studio).  The entry and bathrooms act as a buffer against the hall, reducing the noise.  However, because it's an older property, you can hear what's going on above you (the people above me partied until 3).  The strip property is quieter -- I think it's better insulated.

Pool area of Strip property is more of a retreat than Flamingo; but Flamingo pools look like they would be pretty great in spring/summer/fall (just a lot more crowded).  The Strip pool is relaxing with plenty of room to lounge at the pool.

IMHO, Flamingo staff are friendlier than the Strip.  At the Strip, they are always herding people through for timeshare presentations.

At Flamingo, the monorail station is right there.  The parking garage is the Flamingo one.  We ended up getting valet parking for $8 a day as it is a walk to the unit and it was kind of creepy late at night.  At the Strip, they just built a new parking garage that is pretty close by (I haven't used it).

So, each has its good points.  Neither is a bad proposition.  For the girls' trip we just had, I would choose Flamingo every time--it's very convenient and about a 2 minute walk from the unit to the Flamingo through the pool area.  For my hubby and I, we would probably opt for the Strip 1 bedroom because it's more relaxing and hubby doesn't like to gamble much (I just race around to the casinos in the rental car-LOL).

Hope this helps...Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## LynnW (Jan 31, 2009)

It seems that most prefer the Hilton on Las Vegas Strip over the one at the Las Vegas Hilton. What is the difference? I thought being close to the Hilton hotel would be a plus.

Lynn


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 31, 2009)

Strip for the rooms and the pool.

Flamingo for the location and access to Casinos on the strip.

What is more important to you?  That is why there are differences in opinions.

I think most think the the Karen St Location, close to the Las Vegas Hilton, has the least of the 3 Hilton locations in Vegas to offer, as you are both off strip, and do not have to upgrades that the Strip location offers.  The Karen St location is handy if you are attending a convention.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2009)

I find the Karen Street (HGVC @ the Hilton) to be the quietest and most easily accessible of all three Vegas locations.

If you want the glitz and the excitement of the Strip choose either the Strip location or the Flamingo.  

But if you want more of a private club feel, that is more relaxed and laid back Karen Street fits the bill.

With it's easy parking and off Strip location, it is by far the easiest location to make a home base from if you are in Vegas for doing things off the Strip.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Sandy & Rick

I don't have the option of the Flamingo as I will be using RCI Points for a 3 night stay. How is the parking at the strip location?

Lynn


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2009)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Sandy & Rick
> 
> I don't have the option of the Flamingo as I will be using RCI Points for a 3 night stay. How is the parking at the strip location?
> 
> Lynn



I always valet which was $6 per day the last time I visited.

If you happen to have a handicap plaquerd the fee is waived at the front desk.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 31, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I always valet which was $6 per day the last time I visited.
> 
> If you happen to have a handicap plaquerd the fee is waived at the front desk.



I just got confirmed for the strip location through RCI for a stay in October and was told the valet parking would be $12/day.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 31, 2009)

Let me know if you want to get together for breakfast/lunch/dinner.

Fern



LynnW said:


> Thanks Sandy & Rick
> 
> I don't have the option of the Flamingo as I will be using RCI Points for a 3 night stay. How is the parking at the strip location?
> 
> Lynn


----------



## Wexflyer (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone got any news regarding the new HGVC which is supposed to open in the Vegas area later this year? I would love to know the scheduled opening time and when we can start making bookings - called HGVC about it a few weeks ago and the rep. had no clue that there was a new property in the works.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 1, 2009)

There isn't anything scheduled to open in the near term.

Three HGVC projects were in the pipe.  The one you may have been thinking of is Lake Las Vegas, a planned development where HGVC was to be one of the resorts.  As I understand it, that project was put on hold indefinitely given the economy.

The HGVC strip property has plans to build a third tower.  That has not begun and again as I understand it has been postponed, again due to economic conditions.

The last project was a refurbishment project of the units at HGVC Flamingo.  That project is underway with an unknown number of floors complete.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 1, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> Let me know if you want to get together for breakfast/lunch/dinner.
> 
> Fern



Fern you know that we would never come to Las Vegas without getting together with you and Jerry! I will e-mail you soon.   

Lynn


----------



## Wexflyer (Feb 1, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> There isn't anything scheduled to open in the near term.
> 
> Three HGVC projects were in the pipe.  The one you may have been thinking of is Lake Las Vegas, a planned development where HGVC was to be one of the resorts.  As I understand it, that project was put on hold indefinitely given the economy.


Yes, that is the one I was thinking of.  There were lots of media reports late 2007/early 2008 that construction was getting under way with completion due for fall 2009. Funny that the "hold" on the project does not seem to have been similarly reported! Do you know how far advanced construction was when they put the "hold" on?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 2, 2009)

Wexflyer said:


> Yes, that is the one I was thinking of.  There were lots of media reports late 2007/early 2008 that construction was getting under way with completion due for fall 2009. Funny that the "hold" on the project does not seem to have been similarly reported! Do you know how far advanced construction was when they put the "hold" on?



According to the March 2007 announcement (see below) groundbreaking was targeted in early 2008.

"_*Hilton Hotels Corporation Announces Plans to Develop 200-Unit Hilton Grand Vacations Timeshare and 50-Unit Waldorf=Astoria Fractional Project Within the Lake Las Vegas Resort*_" (see this link) 

However in 2008, the Lake Las Vegas Resort filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy (see this link and this one and one more).


----------

